# so..Is thi groomer incapable or it is true what she is telling me?



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

Hy..since I never went to groomer with my dog, I don't have any expirience
I just called her moments ago and she told me maltese dogs can't be groomed with scissors, except legs and belly, but she does it with machine. I don't like tha machine, i only wanted to take his solit ends away..that's it. Nothing big, no makeover, so she told me it doesn't go like that. there isn't split ends cutting like with humans. Don't know what to do. To find another one, or to go with it?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Definitely not.
I always use scissors on Milo's face and it's possible to use scissors on their bodies too. 

Find a groomer that will do what you want.


----------



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

Orla said:


> Definitely not.
> I always use scissors on Milo's face and it's possible to use scissors on their bodies too.
> 
> Find a groomer that will do what you want.


thank you very much!! I will! she also told me that if she uses scissors on her body she will look awful -.-:blink:
I also went to ask the one near my house and he told me he don't do maltese because these are the dogs that are not ment for hair cutting
I donp0t know where to look anymore.! Also I went to one just to remove her face hair and she was screaming on her: shut up! dont' cry! shut up!
Awful groomer in my town -.-


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Of course you can, our little malts get groomed all the time  Find someone you trust who knows what they are doing.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I would not go to that groomer. You can use scissors. Try to find someone else or get a recommendation for one. Good luck!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I would not bother to pay anyone in your area for the grooming!!! You are smart just click on the links here for grooming and you will get awesome tips on stuff you will need to get and how to cut and shape!!! Do your own grooming on your little one!!!


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

Funny. I took my baby Kaotang to a groomer once so that she could get her frizzy and lemony ends trimmed, and the guy told me the opposite. But that was not what made me wary of groomers. I waited there (more like keeping watch) while Kaotang got trimmed. And during that period, I saw 4-5 other dogs come in for a wash, quick trim and left. Not once did I see the (other) groomer wipe down the table or clean his equipment. One of the dogs had a skin problem that was so bad (probably contagious too). I would never leave my baby at the groomers again (not that I have before). Sadly, I'm not at this time confident enough, and neither I nor my baby are patient enough to try home grooming. Pros like Marisa and Aastha need to move to Thailand and open their own grooming salon. Their dogs are prettier than any professionally groomed dogs I've seen. Hahahahahah. Good luck to us both. Kaotang will need another trim soon. I don't know. Maybe I'll just start by trying with scissors first.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I would not go to that groomer. Doesn't sound like they know what they are doing. 

I use clippers on the body, but that's because it's a lot faster. And I do think it's easier too. However, shear trimming is definitely possible. That's what I did this last time because I want their coat on the longer side for the winter. Again, I prefer clippers but for an experienced groomer shears shouldn't be that hard. 

Hoping you can find a better groomer. It's also pretty easy to DIY if that's something you are interested in. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I hope you can find a groomer who knows how to do Maltese, both of the ones you talked to do not. Now, if you were only going to use clippers that would be very easy for you to do yourself. I started doing my own grooming when we moved and I couldn't find a groomer in the area. You can look on the internet for grooming videos. When I started with my bichons I bought a breed specific video and it taught me a lot.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I would suggest whether you home groom your dog or bring it to someone for grooming, Start now training your dog to get used to grooming. There are a few threads I have read up on this and maybe the experts can also give some advice. If you work with your puppy every day to get them to be still and cooperative and allow you to touch them everywhere then it will be easier for you and your groomer to work with your puppy and all will be happier. I touch my Izzy all over everyday when I brush her. Put her feet up by bending her knees so she will be easy to clip her nails, hold a pair of scissors to her without actually using them so she will be familiar with them. And if you have trimmers, even if you don't use them on her, hold them close to her so she will also be used to that . Any amount of comfort you can provide is going to really pay off in the long run.


----------



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the advices! I am afraid to cut it by myself, she is really peaceful when it comes to groomin she gives me everything when it comes to that. she enjoys it sooo much, like I do, that is not the problem, problem is groomer here are not educated enough obviously. i never saw any maltese here that has great hairstyle when it comes to trimming. They look like poodles, that style only suits for poodles because their coat is curlier they look cute with it, but maltese with hair that is long 3 mm is not so much. I guess I have to cut it by myself. Hope Coco will forgive me her bad hair months xD


----------



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

dognut said:


> Funny. I took my baby Kaotang to a groomer once so that she could get her frizzy and lemony ends trimmed, and the guy told me the opposite. But that was not what made me wary of groomers. I waited there (more like keeping watch) while Kaotang got trimmed. And during that period, I saw 4-5 other dogs come in for a wash, quick trim and left. Not once did I see the (other) groomer wipe down the table or clean his equipment. One of the dogs had a skin problem that was so bad (probably contagious too). I would never leave my baby at the groomers again (not that I have before). Sadly, I'm not at this time confident enough, and neither I nor my baby are patient enough to try home grooming. Pros like Marisa and Aastha need to move to Thailand and open their own grooming salon. Their dogs are prettier than any professionally groomed dogs I've seen. Hahahahahah. Good luck to us both. Kaotang will need another trim soon. I don't know. Maybe I'll just start by trying with scissors first.


hahaha I hope we will find someone too 
horrible that they didn't wipe it :S that is just awful! some inspection should go to see that. They obviously do a bad job, doing it quickly so they could work on as much as dogs they can


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

coconoly said:


> Hy..since I never went to groomer with my dog, I don't have any expirience
> I just called her moments ago and she told me maltese dogs can't be groomed with scissors, except legs and belly, but she does it with machine. I don't like tha machine, i only wanted to take his solit ends away..that's it. Nothing big, no makeover, so she told me it doesn't go like that. there isn't split ends cutting like with humans. Don't know what to do. To find another one, or to go with it?


Gosh, my groomer uses scissors all over, I am positive of it.:thumbsup: sounds like this woman does not know how to groom a Malt to me. 
I had couple bad ones too when it came to Maltese. So I went on internet and searched groomers websites 20 miles away. Not many know how to groom a Maltese correctly here. My groomer says they are still considered rare, so many don't see them often. I have seen some not so pretty cuts on Malts around town :w00t: and I know where they go too.....Anyway I looked for one that did pedigree dogs. I could tell by her website photos. Good ones have photos to show you or you can tell when you visit. Then I went to visit her BEFORE I booked an appt. She does mostly small dogs and poodles. I would never go to one that has alot of groomers that is really busy, and working on all kinds of big dogs. Just my preference. Mine is a one woman show in a small cottage type home with a helper to wash dry the dogs. I am very fortunate. :thumbsup: Good luck.


----------



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

SammieMom said:


> Gosh, my groomer uses scissors all over, I am positive of it.:thumbsup: sounds like this woman does not know how to groom a Malt to me.
> I had couple bad ones too when it came to Maltese. So I went on internet and searched groomers websites 20 miles away. Not many know how to groom a Maltese correctly here. My groomer says they are still considered rare, so many don't see them often. I have seen some not so pretty cuts on Malts around town :w00t: and I know where they go too.....Anyway I looked for one that did pedigree dogs. I could tell by her website photos. Good ones have photos to show you or you can tell when you visit. Then I went to visit her BEFORE I booked an appt. She does mostly small dogs and poodles. I would never go to one that has alot of groomers that is really busy, and working on all kinds of big dogs. Just my preference. Mine is a one woman show in a small cottage type home with a helper to wash dry the dogs. I am very fortunate. :thumbsup: Good luck.


thank you I will need luck! you are fortunate yes! groomers here don't have websites and there are onky like 5 of them. 3 are put of question so I am left with 2 :/ I will try to find out sth about them if it is bad..I will do it by myself
that is so true! When I ran into people that have malts they tell me : your dog is not maltese so I telll them: no, this is the real maltese, not mini maltese, just real maltese because there is no mini maltese
they all think mine is mini because she does not look like any other in town
that's why groomers don't know hot to trimm them


----------



## Cyntexas (Aug 20, 2010)

*Pick groomer carefully*

Have you guys heard about the groomer who murdered a Maltese in Springfield, MO? Here is a link to the story. There are some awful people out there who should not be allowed around animals! Especially delicate and precious Maltese dogs. I think they should tell the name of the groomer so that no one else would use them.

Dog Groomer Accused of Murdering Maltese - Pet360 Pet Parenting Simplified

I am so blessed to have a great groomer who loves animals. Also, she does quite a few Maltese and is great with them. My Benson (and Watson before him) both loved going to see her. So it is very important to pick a groomer carefully! I would rather do my own grooming that allow someone else to mistreat my furbaby.


----------



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

Cyntexas said:


> Have you guys heard about the groomer who murdered a Maltese in Springfield, MO? Here is a link to the story. There are some awful people out there who should not be allowed around animals! Especially delicate and precious Maltese dogs. I think they should tell the name of the groomer so that no one else would use them.
> 
> Dog Groomer Accused of Murdering Maltese - Pet360 Pet Parenting Simplified
> 
> I am so blessed to have a great groomer who loves animals. Also, she does quite a few Maltese and is great with them. My Benson (and Watson before him) both loved going to see her. So it is very important to pick a groomer carefully! I would rather do my own grooming that allow someone else to mistreat my furbaby.


really no comment for this :///
this woman probably feels so horrible too!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I read about the horrible news story. OMG.

I have groomed Wolfie myself (I am not good at it) and often have him groomed (he is going today).

His hair is very wavy and cottony and difficult to keep combed out so I try to keep it short on his body.


----------



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

we found a groomer! she did a great job! really happy 
But I must say..she scared me with telling me that her hair is weird and not maltese like  she said her tail is not maltese tail, and I know for a fact it is..how are your malt's tails?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

coconoly said:


> we found a groomer! she did a great job! really happy
> But I must say..she scared me with telling me that her hair is weird and not maltese like  she said her tail is not maltese tail, and I know for a fact it is..how are your malt's tails?


We need pics! 

How did she say it was weird? What was weird about it? Maltese have all sorts of coats. And maltese can also have different kinds of tails. Mieka has a straight arching tail (to standard), and Gustave has a piggie tail that curls. Mieka's tail type is preferred in the show ring I think but both are still 'allowed' in the maltese standard.


----------



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

eiksaa said:


> We need pics!
> 
> How did she say it was weird? What was weird about it? Maltese have all sorts of coats. And maltese can also have different kinds of tails. Mieka has a straight arching tail (to standard), and Gustave has a piggie tail that curls. Mieka's tail type is preferred in the show ring I think but both are still 'allowed' in the maltese standard.


she was all like : are you sure this is maltese?
and I was like 100% sure because all the people who have maltese tell me she is the only real one in town, so I am not sure anymore. I mean she is very small but her hair is not very thick. I think that is because she had surgery and was sick, she doesn't eat very well and we use wrong collar all this time. The one that goes around the body. it pulled so much of her hair. Weird because it is uneven on some places and it has a lots of split ends. And she said that bio groom shampoo is not whitening shampoo and that there is no problem if I wash it with it all the time. I mean it is written on the shampoo it is whitening so..xD she is grooming dogs from best breeders in town too and she sad their coat is very different


----------



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

Her tail is really normal, she was scared so she put her tail between her legs. don't know why that is strange to her o-O


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would not use bio-groom all the time---it is made to not rinse out. Hit the search button & research options. 
How old is Coco---she may still have her baby coat.


----------



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

http://www.havi-shop.com/bilder/produkte/gross/Bio-Groom-Super-White-Shampoo-355-ml.jpg we have that one

she is 1 year and 3 months old. That is what we think too


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Biogroom is a brand that makes all kinds of shampoos. The one you linked to is a whitening shampoo indeed that's supposed to be rinsed out. Do you use it on her all over every bath? It can dry out the coat easily.


----------



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

yes we did, every time ;S we didn't know  so if we bath her every 10 days, how often it suppose to be used? people, I don't know what would I do without you!
groomer says it has nothing to do with bio groom and that her hair is like that because she is just like that. well I don't believe


----------



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

btw Mieka's hair is more than perfect! just too perfect! I showed the groomer mieka's picture and hairstyle as a model  she is tooo cute!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I use a whitening shampoo (Biogroom like you have or Pure Paws) only on their muzzle hair, and that too every second or third bath. For overall body I use Pure Paws classic + silk. A lot of people here use Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 with great success. Instead of a whitening shampoo, I use a clarifying shampoo (Pure Paws Factor Zero) about once every 6 weeks. 

Thank you for your kind words about Mieka. I love her coat too.

Malts come with all kinds of coats. So a thin coat is definitely a possibility but with a good diet, good quality and coat appropriate shampoo you should be able to maintain a healthy coat.


----------



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

eiksaa said:


> I use a whitening shampoo (Biogroom like you have or Pure Paws) only on their muzzle hair, and that too every second or third bath. For overall body I use Pure Paws classic + silk. A lot of people here use Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 with great success. Instead of a whitening shampoo, I use a clarifying shampoo (Pure Paws Factor Zero) about once every 6 weeks.
> 
> Thank you for your kind words about Mieka. I love her coat too.
> 
> Malts come with all kinds of coats. So a thin coat is definitely a possibility but with a good diet, good quality and coat appropriate shampoo you should be able to maintain a healthy coat.


thank you so much  I will start using that other shampoo I got for her  We don't have all those brands here I think but I got her a shampoo that is not whitenig at a first place and I replaced it with this one because I thought it is better. silly me :S After every bath i notices her hair is thinner. 
I will definitely try to mantain it. Now after cutting her hair I see that it already looks fuller  aww I am in love with Mieka *_*


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

Your dog's coat seems fine to me. And she couldn't look more maltese. Kaotang has really fine hair (though not thin, quite a lot of it actually around her neck) and not very white. But she is in good health and that always comes first. 

A groomer I know has a really sweet maltese girl 2 months older than KT. Her coat is very very white. Apparently, the owner has been using CC white on white on her ever since she was a little puppy. And sure, from far away, her coat looks much better than KT, whose coat looks like an old stained wall. But it is not silky or soft to the touch like KT's. It is fine but course and you cannot run your finger through. 

Sure I want KT to be whiter but it's not worth ruining the texture of her coat. I'm still looking for a good whitening shampoo. Do they sell Tropiclean where you live ? To me, Tropiclean whitening shampoo is much more mild and less drying than Biogroom... Though its whitening power might also be less. I'll be trying other whitening shampoos before diving into CC white on white. If I find a good one, I will let you know. In the meantime, if you can find Tropiclean you might want to give it a try. The ingredients are natural and the shampoos smell divine. Also, like others have suggested, a purifying shampoo might help if your baby's coat dullness / discoloration is caused by product buildup. 

Give us an update when you find something that works!

PS. I am glad you were able to find a groomer who is to your liking. I have decided to give home grooming a try. My shears and clippers will arrive at the end of the month. I will let you know how it goes.... Though I am sure the first few tries will be disastrous. I don't have the steadiest hands or the most creative imagination.


----------



## kae (Jun 30, 2013)

I absolutely love your quote; Qui me amat, amet et canem meum


----------



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

That you dognut <3 Love your puppy's coat it is beautiful *_*
To me it is first that sje is healthy, really don't care about white coat, I thought all teh shampoos are for whitening, so I went with it. I will look for Tropiclean and see do we have it here 
Thank you so much for trying  We will cut her split ends from now on at home probably too  because there is not much work there xD
You keep me posted about your work


----------

